# Chuck Question For Colchester Lathe



## Cabro32 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Clausing Colchester 15" X 48" Lathe that came with a 9" Burnerd 3 jaw chuck. I want to buy an independent 4 jaw chuck. What would be the optimum size chuck to buy for this lathe.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 7, 2011)

If it were in my shop, I'd put a 10 or 12" on it. It depends largely on what you intend to do with it. Of course, the larger the chuck, the deeper/longer the jaws are.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 7, 2011)

Cab, I put a Bison 10" 4 jaw on my Clausing 1300 (13" swing) and glad I did. With a 15" swing, if I was planning on buying only one 4 jaw, I would not go smaller than 10" and would consider a 12" according to weight &amp; whether I thought I alone could handle it. At some point, weight may determine whether you'll need one of those "over-arm" things I can't think of the name of, to suspend the chuck from to mount &amp; dismount it.
I kind of go on the theory that bigger lathes draw bigger work and bigger work needs a bigger chuck.


----------



## Cabro32 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Tony and Amigo for your help. I was leaning toward a 12" and you made it unanimous.
                      Joe


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 8, 2011)

Are those cars yours?


----------



## Cabro32 (Feb 8, 2011)

pdentrem link=topic=748.msg4092#msg4092 date=1297166835 said:
			
		

> Are those cars yours?



.....Yes


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOOO I am jealous. Wish I had them! 8)


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 30, 2012)

I was going to say 8-10"


----------

